# [REISERFS] 1.5tera en l'air ... (resolu)

## dapsaille

Bonsoir à tous ..

 Le toppo :

```

SERVER / # cat /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10]

md2 : active raid5 sdc2[0] sda2[3] sdd2[2] sdb2[1]

      5879424 blocks level 5, 64k chunk, algorithm 2 [4/4] [UUUU]

md3 : active raid5 sdc3[0] sda3[3] sdd3[2] sdb3[1]

      1429945344 blocks level 5, 64k chunk, algorithm 2 [4/4] [UUUU]

md1 : active raid1 sdb1[1] sda1[0]

      9775424 blocks [2/2] [UU]

unused devices: <none>

SERVER / #

```

 Le problème ... /dev/md3 contenait 1.5tera de données .. suite à reboot violent reiserfsck demandé .. beaucoup de boulot .. et au final .. je me retrouve avec le contenu de / dans /dev/md3 et je n'ai plus mes datas ...

 La franchement .. un grand AU SECOURS .....   :Confused: 

EDIT = Of course pas de backups ni suffisement d'espace pour faire un dd et bosser dessus .....Last edited by dapsaille on Fri Sep 04, 2009 12:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Oupsman

message supprimé

----------

## dapsaille

Bon en fait testdisk m'as permis de retrouvert des datas dans une partition ext3 . ??? !!!!

 J'ai du me merder quelque part .. heureusement toutes les données pro de ma nana sont sauvées à quelques exceptions prêt (testdisk en restauration de dossiers entiers perd les pédales des fois et créé des dossiers type promo.pdf .. au lieu de restaurer le fichier et remet dans ce même dossier tout ce que l'on a déja restauré .. je vais surement ouvrir un bug report car si resto individuelle pas de soucis)

----------

